# DIY Vacuum Furnace - A Project I would like to see here



## bcall2043 (Apr 18, 2012)

*From another thread:
*


Tony Wells said:


> Have you considered 8620 and Nitriding? I'm toying with building a vacuum furnace with gas nitride capability. I do a few small parts, and hate the minimums I pay at the heat treaters.



Tony,

I would love to follow your project here. I'm sure there are others that would also. This would be a great addition to a Hobby-Machinest tool collection.

Benny


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 22, 2013)

It's currently on the drawing board. A likely winter project. Will be a combination vacuum/controlled atmosphere furnace. I want to be able to flood it with various gases.


----------



## bcall2043 (Nov 10, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> It's currently on the drawing board. A likely winter project. Will be a combination vacuum/controlled atmosphere furnace. I want to be able to flood it with various gases.



Looking forward to your project. Thanks for sharing.


Benny


----------

